# Dezcal Urnex Activated Scale Remover



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

I have been informed by Coffee filters ltd that Umex Dezcal will no longer be produced in 1kg tubs only in sachets of 1oz at £2.00 each! I managed to get a 1KG tub off Amazon Uk for £19.00 that is equal to 35 oz,anyone needing some should buy now while you can still find some for sale.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Buy a 1 kg tub of Calcinet instead.


----------



## Donscarlet (Oct 21, 2018)

Wish I had known about Calcinet cheaper than Dezcal,oh well I have bought Dezcal now,should last about a year descaling espresso machine,kettle,steam iron.and anything else.


----------

